# Force chain rings - Do they need to be aligned a certain way?



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been chasing down a noise and as part of that I removed the rings to grease the bolts & interface between rings and crank set. In my infinite wisdom I didn't take note if the big and small rings were aligned with each other in any particular way. I know the big ring has the pin that lines up with the crank arm, and that is properly installed. I didn't look at the small ring before installing to see if there was any indication of what position it should be placed in relative to the big ring of the crank arm (It _is_ facing the proper way, however).

I normally wouldn't be too concerned but I'm getting chain rub on the front der that I didn't have before disassembly.

I should mention that I've looked in the tech section on the sram site but I can't find anything on chain rings.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Shifting seemed fine this morning, so I'm _guessing _there's no relationship to the inner and outer ring postioning


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there isn't, but...there is a little triangle shaped bump on the small ring which 'should' line up w/ the crank arm. the only downside to not doing this is that mechanics might make fun of you. absolutely no performance difference at all. the mark looks like this...


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks! I wish there was some tech doc that had this info. I can't even find chainrings on Sram's site.


----------

